# Rest Camps WW1 Ypres Area



## logau (14 Jul 2002)

Anyone out there know where Huron Camp was? Your reward - see our site at  http://members.tripod.com/apollon_2  ---- the 54th Cdn inf Bn  :fifty:


----------

